# Topics > Robotics > Bio-inspired robotics >  Project Myorobotics, EU, Europa

## Airicist

vimeo.com/myorobotics

Projects:

Roboy, humanoid robot

----------


## Airicist

Vorstellung Myorobotics
October 30, 2015

----------

